# Billions and Billions Less Spam Messages Coming Your Way



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

> 17 March 2011 Last updated at 09:37 ET
> 
> The sudden drop in activity of a major spam producer was the result of a larges co-ordinated attack on spammers, it has emerged.
> 
> ...


http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-12772319



> 25 March 2011 Last updated at 08:41 ET
> 
> The Rustock botnet, which sent up to 30 billion spam messages per day, might have been run by two or three people.
> 
> ...


http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-12859591


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

> *Billions and Billions Less Spam Messages Coming Your Way *


I question the logic of the thread's title.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

Nick said:


> I question the logic of the thread's title.


I love it! :lol:


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

"30 billion spam messages per day"!!! :eek2:

Holy Bleepin' Cow that's a lotta Spam!

With a million slave machines that 30,000 per machine per day. I have to assume these numbers are correct but they seem kinda huge...although, my online spam folder collects about a thousand emails a month. :nono:

Mike


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Spamhaus has estimated that spam accounts for 90-95% of all email traffic. The problem is that while getting rid of this spam network did decrease the amount of spam, it's only temporary. Someone else will pick up the slack. There are plenty of vulnerable systems and open relays to send out spam from.


----------



## Mikemok1981 (Jul 9, 2009)

www.securityweek.com

Another article about this subject. Just amazing


> toward the end of 2010, Rustock had been responsible for as much as 47.5% of all spam, sending approximately 44.1 billion e-mails per day, according to MessageLabs stats.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

I wonder how much network bandwidth will be freed up if we eliminated SPAM.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

This is good news...

Now can they target the AntiVirus 20XX people, that would be great.


----------



## AntAltMike (Nov 21, 2004)

And I thought, from the title, that this was going to be another Carl Sagan thread.

BTW, Carl Sagan once authored an article titled, "I never said, 'Billions and Billions.' "


----------



## lwilli201 (Dec 22, 2006)

Any way to know if your PC has been hijacked to send out SPAM?


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

lwilli201 said:


> Any way to know if your PC has been hijacked to send out SPAM?


Sure, check to see if you are running Windows or not! :lol:


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"lwilli201" said:


> Any way to know if your PC has been hijacked to send out SPAM?


If you keep windows, adobe reader, flash, and your browsers up to date, along with current antivirus, you're likely fine. Quite a few of these systems actually are running pirated software or don't get the updates.

These aren't the only programs to update, but the biggest ones being attacked now.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> This is good news...
> 
> Now can they target the AntiVirus 20XX people, that would be great.


Hopefully... I just got another job today for someone that got one of those fake AV viruses. Although, I guess as long as they are around, I'll have work to do... 

- Merg


----------

